#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by Mayank Modashiya

## Mayank Modashiya

Mayank Modashiya has reported a post.

Reason:


> A. K. Chitale; R.C. Gupta, Product Design and Manufacturing, Prentice - Hall India Plz mail me this book


Post: Product design and development
Forum: The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: vinoth851986
Original Content: 


> PLEASE CHECK IN FOLLOWING SITE








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

